# What other symptoms do you get during leaky gas/FBO?



## d681 (Aug 31, 2007)

When you have leaky gas or FBO, what other symptoms do you get aside from the smell? Or for those of you who can't smell it, what symptoms do you feel when you're around people?

Or do you not get any other symptoms when you have the odor? Like your anus feels normal etc.

I have gotten a warm feeling in my anus and a feeling of bubbles escaping from my anus. I have also sometimes had a wet feeling in my anus.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

I feel bloated & I can feel the air passing through my intestines right before it is released


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

My anus just feels hot and sometimes I smell the gas before it tries to escape the anus..I cant hold it in, if it wants to come out it will.
Also when I get up the smell comes up from the chair,so embarrassing..sometimes I can feel it come out of my anus as Im walking


----------

